# The Coming Food Crisis



## Johnny b

Inflation is currently a big worry.
Pandemics drive it.
Wars fuel it.
Politics seems to only provide short term solutions that merely band aid problems.
And it seems all of a sudden, the perfect storm occurs.

While people worry about gasoline prices so they can drive their cars and trucks, the agricultural scene should be of a greater concern as it involves a product needed to sustain life. Food.

This headline seemed curious:
* Fertilizer Prices Drop 30% Following Demand Destruction *
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ces-plunge-nearly-30-giving-relief-to-farmers

Essentially, producers of fertilizer were pricing their product out of the market....;creating 'demand destruction'.
But their product is still about 87% higher than a year ago.

Following up on the farmer's position, I found Bloomberg had this article from early May 2022:
* Can the World Feed Itself? Historic Fertilizer Crunch Threatens Food Security *
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...eep-up-food-supply-as-fertilizer-prices-surge


----------



## 2twenty2

The outlook isn't good


----------



## frozen igloo

This is what the democrats want. They want to destroy America. That means taking apart our economy bit by bit, using any means possible.


----------



## McKormak

Johnny b said:


> Inflation is currently a big worry.
> Pandemics drive it.
> Wars fuel it.
> Politics seems to only provide short term solutions that merely band aid problems.
> And it seems all of a sudden, the perfect storm occurs.
> 
> While people worry about gasoline prices so they can drive their cars and trucks, the agricultural scene should be of a greater concern as it involves a product needed to sustain life. Food.
> 
> This headline seemed curious:
> * Fertilizer Prices Drop 30% Following Demand Destruction *
> Fertilizer Prices Drop 30% Following Demand Destruction
> 
> Essentially, producers of fertilizer were pricing their product out of the market....;creating 'demand destruction'.
> But their product is still about 87% higher than a year ago.
> 
> Following up on the farmer's position, I found Bloomberg had this article from early May 2022:
> * Can the World Feed Itself? Historic Fertilizer Crunch Threatens Food Security *
> Can the World Feed Itself? Historic Fertilizer Crunch Threatens Food Security
> 
> And don't even get me started on ammo/firearm prices - I've came to a local gun store that usually has a good variety of guns for sale and prices are waaaay higher compared to even 2020 when all the stuff was nowhere to be found.











Prices in general are WAAAAY too high compared to prev year...


----------



## trekguy

frozen igloo said:


> This is what the democrats want. They want to destroy America. That means taking apart our economy bit by bit, using any means possible.


Ah, another strong opinion... please explain which Democratic policies are responsible for inflation? And also, please confirm that you want the government to control private industry, re: what they charge for their products.


----------



## frozen igloo

trekguy said:


> Ah, another strong opinion... please explain which Democratic policies are responsible for inflation? And also, please confirm that you want the government to control private industry, re: what they charge for their products.


They are systematically destroying our supply chains... all of those food processing plants that burned to the ground was no accident.


----------



## trekguy

frozen igloo said:


> They are systematically destroying our supply chains... all of those food processing plants that burned to the ground was no accident.


Ok, so Democrats are burning down food processing plants. Is that what you're saying? For real?


----------



## trekguy

frozen igloo said:


> They are systematically destroying our supply chains... all of those food processing plants that burned to the ground was no accident.








Nothing to See Here


Experts say there’s no truth to rumors that fires at food processing plants are suspicious



www.nfpa.org





Hahahahahaha! So I did some reading... you should try it sometime... and found that there are actually many fires at food processing plants, and about 500,000 other structures, every year! Wow! And, that the conspiracy theories regarding the food processing plant fires can be traced to social media, and ..... Fox News! Shocking, right?! Some people will believe anything, as long as it feeds their political bias.


----------



## frozen igloo

trekguy said:


> Nothing to See Here
> 
> 
> Experts say there’s no truth to rumors that fires at food processing plants are suspicious
> 
> 
> 
> www.nfpa.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha! So I did some reading... you should try it sometime... and found that there are actually many fires at food processing plants, and about 500,000 other structures, every year! Wow! And, that the conspiracy theories regarding the food processing plant fires can be traced to social media, and ..... Fox News! Shocking, right?! Some people will believe anything, as long as it feeds their political bias.


This guy actually thinks this is normal! His logic goes: There are "MANY" fires at food processing plants, more so than any other structure on earth, apparently. 

*So let me get this straight, you think 11+ food processing plants that have burned to the ground in the last year is status quo? *

Wonder how many food processing plants burned down in 2017? Didn't do your homework, did you?


----------



## frozen igloo

trekguy said:


> Ok, so Democrats are burning down food processing plants. Is that what you're saying? For real?


Obviously, I thought I made that very clear in the first post.


----------



## trekguy

frozen igloo said:


> This guy actually thinks this is normal! His logic goes: There are "MANY" fires at food processing plants, more so than any other structure on earth, apparently.
> 
> *So let me get this straight, you think 11+ food processing plants that have burned to the ground in the last year is status quo? *
> 
> Wonder how many food processing plants burned down in 2017? Didn't do your homework, did you?


On average, there are around 350,000 structural fires in the US. Of those, an average of 37,000 are industrial fires in manufacturing and processing plants. So yeah, I don't 11 would be out of the normal range.


----------



## frozen igloo

trekguy said:


> On average, there are around 350,000 structural fires in the US. Of those, an average of 37,000 are industrial fires in manufacturing and processing plants. So yeah, I don't 11 would be out of the normal range.


LOL

This guy thinks that 11+ food processing plants that burned down in the last year is "normal"

No wonder you are a democrat


----------



## trekguy

frozen igloo said:


> Obviously, I thought I made that very clear in the first post.





frozen igloo said:


> LOL
> 
> This guy thinks that 11+ food processing plants that burned down in the last year is "normal"
> 
> No wonder you are a democrat


There are over 36,000 food processing plants in the US. So 11 would be .03%. Or 99.97% that didn't burn down.


----------



## frozen igloo

trekguy said:


> There are over 36,000 food processing plants in the US. So 11 would be .03%. Or 99.97% that didn't burn down.


LOL how many burned down in 2017?


----------



## trekguy

frozen igloo said:


> LOL how many burned down in 2017?


I give up, how many did burn in 2017. I stopped counting after 15, but I'm sure you know the correct answer.


----------



## SeanLaurence

John Deer has unveiled its ExactShot farming robot that promises to reduce fertiliser use by 60% by targeting it directly at the plants. This should also have the effect of reducing weeds between the plants as they won't have well fertilised ground to grow in. Hopefully the tech is cheap enough and easy enough to be manufactured to make widespread adoption possible.
"John Deere Robot Planter: The Future of Farming Looks Like Fewer Chemicals


----------



## SeanLaurence

frozen igloo said:


> This guy actually thinks this is normal! His logic goes: There are "MANY" fires at food processing plants, more so than any other structure on earth, apparently.
> 
> *So let me get this straight, you think 11+ food processing plants that have burned to the ground in the last year is status quo? *
> 
> Wonder how many food processing plants burned down in 2017? Didn't do your homework, did you?


If you read the article, you would have noticed that structure fire statistics are not broken down any further than broad categories. So there is no way to easily count the number of food processor fires in a given year.
Here is a tip for you: Stop watching networks and reading newspapers owned by Rupert Murdoch. He is a propagandist that does not care about the welfare of America or its Citizens
Starting with Fox news this Australian also owns:
New York Post
The Wall Street Journal
Investor's Business Daily
realtor.com
Move (80%)
International
Dow Jones & Company

Consumer Media Group
The Wall Street Journal – the leading US financial newspaper
Barron's – weekly financial markets magazine
Marketwatch – financial news and information website
Financial News
Heat Street - news and opinion website
Mansion Global - global luxury property website
Enterprise Media Group
Dow Jones Newswires – global, real-time news and information provider.
Factiva – provides business news and information together with content delivery tools and services.
Dow Jones Indexes – stock market indexes and indicators, including the Dow Jones Industrial Average. (10% ownership)
Dow Jones Financial Information Services – produces databases, electronic media, newsletters, conferences, directories, and other information services on specialised markets and industry sectors.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_News_Corp#United_States


----------

